# 2nd Gen; KA-KU Dish; AKA don't get the AT9 if you don't have to



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pulled this from the DirecTV Group WebCast PDF
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53438

Much better looking then the current one.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Do we know if this is a REPLACEMENT for the AT-9....or is it a "modified" Dish 1000?
Does it "see" 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119? If so.....This IS impressive!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Other then the pictures...
I don't know more... 

I will have to see if I can get some "words" for the pictures.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the look of the one out now better than the one in the picture. Maybe I crazy!!!


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like my AT9. It makes my backyard look high-tech! Haha.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

the new Ka/Ku dish seems to be based on the older 18X24 reflector with a new J-mast to reflector mount and a new multisat LNB/multiswitch unit.

Absent specs one could theroize the new LNB to encompass 99/101/103/110/119 and just maybe 72.5 and 95 as well making a single dish to receive the full D* fleet!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well I like the mention of weight reduction. What's the AT9 weight 100lbs? Oh and that doesn't include the hydraulic stabilizer strut.

Also, I think it looks a tad wider than the triple LNB.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Well I like the mention of weight reduction. What's the AT9 weight 100lbs? Oh and that doesn't include the hydraulic stabilizer strut.
> 
> Also, I think it looks a tad wider than the triple LNB.


Dude, my AT9 is the sexiest thing ever!


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

The pahse III dish is 18X20, this new dish appears to use the older 18X24 fibreglass reflector like the phase I/II.

AT-9 dish is 32 lbs not 100lbs.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's the link to the webcast. I listened to the part about the dish, but the CTO is really hard to understand. I THINK he said they'd have it out by the end of the year, but I couldn't really tell. What do you mean by the Phase III dish? As far as I know, the dishes they have are the standard circle at 18 X 18, the HD 18 X 24 and the 5 LNB at 25 X 29...are you saying this new slimline they previewed is back to 18 X 24 again? Seems bigger than that.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome



DTC mac said:


> The pahse III dish is 18X20, this new dish appears to use the older 18X24 fibreglass reflector like the phase I/II.
> 
> AT-9 dish is 32 lbs not 100lbs.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Dude, my AT9 is the sexiest thing ever!


I'm growing rather fond of the AT9 myself wirh it's idiosyncratic LNB array, and if you factor in the H20's 15-20 point disparity in signal strength from the Ku sats, it peaks out just as well as the GainMaster dish it replaced with just slightly less resistance to rain fade, and compared to the GainMaster is practically small.


----------



## ScoB (Dec 25, 2005)

Are we back to that old argument again...........Does size matter?



LOL


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

OK let's not get into the phase naming muddle.

D* dishes

1. 18" "round" single sat dish ( fibreglass or steel reflector )
2. 18" X 24" "oval" 2/3 sat dish ( non integrated multiswitch ) ( fibreglass reflector )
3. 18" X 20"/24" "oval" 2/3 sat dish ( arm integrated multiswitch ) ( fibreglass or steel reflector )
4. 18" X 20" "oval" 3 sat dish ( integrated multiswitch/LNB's ) ( also called phase III )
5. AT-9 Ka/Ku 5 sat dish
6. newly announced but no specs Ka/Ku 5 ( 7? ) sat dish

The down side to any of the dishes with integrated components is that a single component failure requires replacement of more than that one component.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

The following is an e-mail response from them today...obviously the tech area hasn't been in touch with the customer service area...typical! I also called today and got a similar answer:

_Dear Mr. Corleone,

Thank you for writing. We're glad to know of your interest in upgrading to include our 5-LNB dish, which allows for local High Definition reception. At this time, we only have information regarding a 24" x 29" dimension 5-LNB dish. Please keep checking our web site at DIRECTV.com for the latest information.

Sincerely,

Nathan
DIRECTV Customer Service

---------------------------------------------------------------
Original Message Follows:

DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

Subject: New HD Dish

Details: Hi,
I've been investigating the new 5 LNB dish, but saw the investor relations webcast today and saw the newer dish you're rolling out.

My question is how big is this new dish (is it smaller than the 25 X 29 5-LNB dish)? The other question is when will this be available?

Thanks,
Vito. _



DTC mac said:


> OK let's not get into the phase naming muddle.
> 
> D* dishes
> 
> ...


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Other boards have had folks saying it sees all 5 sats (99/101/103/110/119). If that info is indeed true and if there won't be any other MPEG4 HD programming until '07, then I have no reason to upgrade my Triple LNB to the monster AT9. My next install will be a pole mount on the ground. The smaller the dish the better.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

The new Ka/Ku dish by definition will be equivilant of the AT-9 dish, though physically smaller and lighter.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Just hope that they ditch the 2" mast and go back to the old 1-5/8.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Too late for me. I don't care what it looks like as long as I receive more HD!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Got an email back... Some more details on the dish..
(Kinda confirming what has been posted else where)

It will see the same 5 sats that the AT9 can see now.
99.2, 101, 102.8, 110 and 119.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Got an email back... Some more details on the dish..
> (Kinda confirming what has been posted else where)
> 
> It will see the same 5 sats that the AT9 can see now.
> 99.2, 101, 102.8, 110 and 119.


Earl......
Who'd you get the e-mail from? D*?
Someone else posting mentioned June as a possible ETA for the new dish.....It'd be nice to have something a bit less alien-looking on my roof....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, from someone at DirecTV which over the last 4 or so months or so has been dead-on accurate with everything I have been told.

Umm... I will ask about a time frame in my next email messge to them.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Man, my neighbor across the street just had the AT-9 installed yesterday. He's lucky because his dish has to be put in a place to face the back of his house and so you don't notice the size as much because you only see the back and it's angled. With that said, it STILL looks huge....I can only imagine what it would look like on my house since I have to face forward!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

At least it is not a 16' dish

I know they "seem" unsightly... but they are just so common now adays...

I actuall think if I installed my OTA antenna on my chimney (instead of my attic).
*THAT* would look more unsightly then a DirecTV logoed dish.


----------



## auee (Feb 27, 2006)

I just bought an LCD TV for the bedroom, and I'm thinking about pairing it with the H20 receiver. I currently have the triple LNB dish, and I was wondering if I could use it with the H20 until the 2nd Gen Ka-Ku dish comes out. I know I'll be missing out on the Ka-band content, but I've been getting HD locals for my living room setup (HR10-250) OTA. Any other alternatives?


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

The AT-9 looks like it was designed by an engineer for best performace. The 2nd gen 'Slimline' dish looks like it was designed by a designer to look nice, but with performance taking a hit. I'll stick with my AT-9. I have not had any loss of signal in the 3 months I have had it.


----------



## JackRelahan (May 20, 2002)

Have ordered the H20 receiver from DirecTV. They will install the new AT9 antenna next week. The mounting post rail on my deck is 5 inches wide. Made up of one 4X4 post plus a 2X4 post nail together. I needed that width for the older 3 LNB antenna mounting pad bolt holes to fit. My question is, will the current 5 inch width be enough for the new AT9 antenna bolt holes. Plus, what about supporting brace foot print?
Should I lag bolt another 4X4 or 2X4 to the existing 5 inch width?
Any information will be appreciated.

Please note: I asked for this information on another forum with no response.
JackRelahan


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

auee said:


> I just bought an LCD TV for the bedroom, and I'm thinking about pairing it with the H20 receiver. I currently have the triple LNB dish, and I was wondering if I could use it with the H20 until the 2nd Gen Ka-Ku dish comes out. I know I'll be missing out on the Ka-band content, but I've been getting HD locals for my living room setup (HR10-250) OTA. Any other alternatives?


I'm using the Triple LNB with the H20 and a DB2 antenna for OTA locals. Great setup. The OTA tuner in the H20 is excellent.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

A birdy told me that upon the release of the slimline, the AT9 will not be offered to be upgraded for free. IMO it sure should be, they simply needed their heads out of the water and released that huge house damaging tumor lnb dish to get the customers to not go elsewhere for hd, then within the year they roll out hd locals in most major markets (alot of subscribers) and _then_ they introduce the dish that should have been released from the get go. For example, lets say 3 million people ordered the huge dish in the LA area _because D* wanted to get it _, out then 365 days later 10,000 people in Boise, ID gets hd locals and a standard 5 lnb dish that wont require being carriage bolted, roped, bunjeed and fused to a steel reinforced wall. I'm not sure that they thought that all the way through, the way I see it, 40 million people with a possible property damaging and easily disaligned dish will have about 39 million more problems than the 2 million subscribers in the small markets that will have no problems due to the fact the technology was released after being correctly designed and built. Seriously, when you look at the 2 dishes, it almost feels like a joke that D* played on the consumer, I mean that much of a difference is remnisant of a 1945 round tube tv, then a year later in 46 all of a sudden they got dlp and lcd etc. Am I right? I don't mean to sound harsh but c'mon.:nono2:


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

Other posts have mention slimline will be about same size as AT9 because such size is needed for gain and rejection of other satellites. This is true because physics cannot change it must be certain size to work so slimline is still bigger than triple dish. Ok if you like looks of new slimline then wait for it but will not be tiny dish with 1 5/8 mast. 2”mast is needed to meet specification for dish mounted without mono pole. No way to go back to old small mast without every dish getting 2 mono pole. 
Claus


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Claus said:


> Other posts have mention slimline will be about same size as AT9 because such size is needed for gain and rejection of other satellites. This is true because physics cannot change it must be certain size to work so slimline is still bigger than triple dish. Ok if you like looks of new slimline then wait for it but will not be tiny dish with 1 5/8 mast. 2"mast is needed to meet specification for dish mounted without mono pole. No way to go back to old small mast without every dish getting 2 mono pole.
> Claus


The pics show two very different looking dishes. The AT9 looking like something cobbled together with parts & pieces, the Slimline looking like a "designed" dish.

Does anyone (installers/retailers) have any specs? Weight between the two?


----------



## GregStanfield (Mar 11, 2005)

Could be worse...It could be a monster like this.

http://www.telestarr.com.mt/store/catalog/forcedish.jpg










I don't think I would be too happy either installing one or having one residing on my house.:grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks more like a snow sled.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

I have to move my 3LNB dish soon due to my garage roof (where its located) getting re-roofed. I plan on doing a pole mount, but really don't want the AT9. I'd prefer the Slimline version.

Any word on when the Slimline dish will be out?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

DirecTV is scarce on details of the Slimline. After the investor webcast last month, I e-mailed them to find out and the response was that they had no knowledge of any dish other than the current AT9 5 LNB with the specs we already know. Obviously, as happens in most companies, the tech folks aren't communicating with those who actually deal with the customers.

As to the comment about the Slimline being the same dimensions due to Physics, I hear what you're saying, but the webcast slide referred to the Slimline as cheaper, SMALLER, AND LIGHTER. I wanted to find out how much of each of those, but obviously customer service hasn't even been informed yet.

If anyone gets a better response from them, please post. Thanks.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't say this bothers me unless the current at9 dish doesn't recieve channels the new one will (which doesn't sound like it is going to happen). I mount the dish on a part of my roof where it can barely be seen. I'm looking forward to my direc tv install tomarrow with the new 5lNb dish. Sure beats the 2 dishes I currently have with dish network.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Does the AT9 reduce rain fade on the 101, 110 and 119 compared to a phase II or phase III dish?


----------



## GregStanfield (Mar 11, 2005)

hiker said:


> Does the AT9 reduce rain fade on the 101, 110 and 119 compared to a phase II or phase III dish?


Possibly could. The one's I have installed and helped other technicians with show a signal strength of 99-100 on all transponders except those on the 110 which are still unusually high compared to what we usually get off the triple sat. I contribute this to the additional surface area of the reflector.


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

ref. page 39 of pdf
"Frequency Translation Module uses a single wire from the dish."

what is that?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> Man, my neighbor across the street just had the AT-9 installed yesterday. He's lucky because his dish has to be put in a place to face the back of his house and so you don't notice the size as much because you only see the back and it's angled. With that said, it STILL looks huge....I can only imagine what it would look like on my house since I have to face forward!


unless your house has a roof that is peaked at 45 degrees or more, you can still put the dish on the BACK of the house facing forward and you will have no problem picking up the satellites in more cases. That is how the dish is installed at my father's house and it is invisible from the street.


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

just ordered HD from D* and when asking about the dish the dimmensions they told me were in the 20's which I think is less than AT9. Hopefully that is new dish. hope hope hope

Also no install for two weeks so maybie new stock.., hope hope hope


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

eaadams said:


> just ordered HD from D* and when asking about the dish the dimmensions they told me were in the 20's which I think is less than AT9. Hopefully that is new dish. hope hope hope
> 
> Also no install for two weeks so maybie new stock.., hope hope hope


eaadams......
AT-9 dimensions are ~25 1/2" X 29 1/2".....I doubt you're getting a SlimLine....but....one can always hope......


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

for those of us with a small amount of space to have our dish installed on ...the release of the slimline dish is very important. i live on the 2nd floor of an apt building and have to have my dish installed in back of the apt complex.....on the side of a overhang of the roof. the side of the overhang is about 10 inches or so from top to bottom.


----------

